# Bee Keeping experience



## South of Forty (Feb 25, 2004)

HI

I thought it might not be a bad Idea to introduce ourselves in way of bee keeping experience. Reading about it from a book is fine, but I like to hear from folks that have actually done it. Unfortunately I am mostly self taught-having no one to actually show me, I had to learn by doing, and made some mistakes and learned some bad habits.

I have been keeping anywhere from 2-8 hives as a hobby for about 8 years now. After starting out reading a lot on the subject and getting the magazines for a couple of years I guess I have settled into the lazy mode of not keeping up with the latest news. I put little effort into my bes other than treating for varroa, checking for winter stores, and placing supers for honey. I guess Im a lazy beekeeper. But I must be doing something right. I havent had to purchase any new bees or queens in over 4 years. And I always have a surplus of honey selling anywhere from $150 to $300 worth every year, plus give aways to family and of course eating a bunch myself.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I am a new beekeeper, after a year and a half of obsessive research  i feel i know quite a lot, but i know i will learn the practicalities (is that a word???) as i go along.

peace

justgojumpit


----------



## Mike in Pa (May 29, 2002)

I'll post my experience ONCE I GET SOME! I need bees! I built a hive and have done a TON of research but can't start without bees.


I'm looking for wild ones but a guy with bees down the road has a lot and most come from him. He didn't seem overly friendly but said he'd sell me some for 100.00 later. Too much for me ... besides I'm trying a Top-bar hive not modern and he "won't let me do that". Oh well, I'll wait til next year if I have to and do it alone.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I have 2 hives that are on their 2nd summer (made it thru winter!) and just got 2 more packages. With luck, I'll also get to make 2 splits this summer.

After taking the local beekepers club's course, I decided I needed to find out how to keep bees without all the chemicals they recommended. After lots of reading, I ended up using small cell foundation, Housel positioning and unlimited broodnest. You can read about all of this in Dee Lusby's articles on beesource. So far, so good.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We're new to bees this year and started with 2 hives. We're doing our weekly check this afternoon, it's week #3. I will hopefully get more pictures of their progress and get them posted to our site.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have ten hives and two nucs. I have been keeping bees for four years and love it! It is addictive, as are most homesteading hobbies (or is it just me). I started with two hives and they flourished so the nexy year I did four more and the next year I did splits! They over winter very well. I have the nucs this year to 'hold' queens for winter losses. I had to combine a hive early this spring because the queen was dead and I could not find anyone who had any. I learn something new, about bees, keeping them and equipment every day.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Technically, I started last year with feral bees.

But, in August they swarmed, leaving me with a laying worker. I didn't have the knowledge to know the difference, until they started capping the brood. All of those drone caps in worker comb let even me know what was wrong.

I looked at the age of the bees, their lack of numbers (They were drifting away by then), and the lack of winter stores (The drought was terrible last year!), and I decided there was nothing I could do because it was mid-August ant there was no sign of the drought breaking. I let them die a natural death.

I took a beekeeping course last fall, and I have installed 2 packages on April 22.
..............................................................................
Alas, I just checked hive #2 and there are no more eggs, and very little uncapped brood. I think my queen has been superceded. The last check was a brief one, just saw eggs and closed up, I didn't want to disturb a new hive more than I had to. That was perhaps a mistake.

If they used some of the first eggs she laid, there could be a virgin running around the hive. They ACT like a hive with a queen, the 2 queenless hives that I have seen in my life were both bone lazy and these are not. 

I will check in one week and in 2 weeks for eggs. If they don't have any I will give them some eggs from Hive #1.

Hive #1 has almost drawn all of the comb, so I will super them soon.


----------



## irishstars (Jan 30, 2004)

HI all<

We are just starting a new bee pollination business, but like others have had a slow time getting started with the shortage of bees this year. We have 5 hives at our place and 2 at a friend's farm. We have 3 w/supers now and of those, two are ready to split. Decided to try my hand at queen raising as they are also in such short supply. We hope to have 26 hives by fall, so we qualify for farm/business status for tax purposes. Main objective this year is to make splits and practice making queens. We will get pollination contracts next year, and maybe sell queens, too. We will sell 85% of our honey in bulk to other processers, the rest we will use ourselves or give to family. Long range goal is to be near 1500 hives in five years. Thankfully, we have an older couple that have 2000+ hives that have taken us under their wing. Their vast experience has and will continue to be a major help getting this business profitable. Our state bee course was great to start with, and dh and I are now both "certified" but experience beats book learning! What kind of bees does everyone have? We have a mixture of 3 banded italians, and smr mix.


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

I grew up around honey bees, and helped my dad with them. He got out of beekeeping in the late 80âs, and I guess I did too. I didnât really start back until 5 years ago. I now have 21 hives, and planning to split all of them at summers end. Iâm a moderator on the beesource.com chat room and I work part time at the UGA Honey Bee Lab. I will finish up my Master Level beekeeper certification next month (still have 2 more years to go to get Master Craftsman). Iâm the Chairman of my local beekeeping association. Iâm very active in the Ga. State Beekeepers Association, and I still donât have a clue about beekeeping. &#61514; 

Always Learning
BB


----------



## zathrus (May 12, 2004)

I am new this year, installed my first hive on April 10th this year. Before I got into beekeeping, I did A LOT of reading and research and took a class through the county extension service for $25.00. I took the class with another couple and together, we started with three hives. Another friend decided to get into it and got his package about 10 days later, so we were up to 4 hives. We had a problem with that last hive that was added (queen laying only drones, not breed) so we had to destroy her and re-queen that colony. Since we'd had a problem, we decided to get another queen and setup a 4 frame NUC incase any of the four hives had a problem through the summer. That way, we'd have a replacement queen on hand right away. Next year I hope to have 3-4 hives and to continue to expand and gain experience. So far, things are going great, dispite the problem with the one hive. 

Sean


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I have been keeping bees off and on for about 15 years. We moved several times and that is what has interupted my beekeeping. I have been serious about it for about 5 years now. I was up to 10 hives of my own and 10 that I was keeping in partnership with another family. I broke my leg last year and let the partnership venture go. Then had a farmer spray us with a crop duster in late summer and that caused a massive die off . I ended up with only 3 of my hives making it thru the winter. I caught a swarm today and have been contacted about removing a hive from a barn later next week. 
Tana Mc


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

The wife and I have been at it about 8 yrs. Officially, she's the beekeeper and I'm just the assistant. The assistant is the guy who does all the work. I doubt that we spend more than 8hrs. a year on a hive and we do as well as the rest of the beekeepers around here. We're not marketing well on our honey, though.


----------



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi,

I am new to beekeeping this year. I read 'Beekeeping for dummies' and 'Beekeeping: a practical guide', then took a local course on beekeeping. I have started with one hive this year. I installed the packaged Italian bees on 4/18. They have been doing super well. I have had an offer from my vet to put a hive on his property, and my parents (who live about 15 minutes from me) are interested in having hives on their property<as long as they dont have to work the hives!>. So it looks like this winter i'll be busy buying, putting together and staining/painting hives to get them ready for the spring next year. I think this year i will continue to just stick with the one hive to get the experience and get comfortable working with the bees.

Peace,
Jason


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

I just installed my first package yesterday!!!! I've read Beekeeping For Dummies but have gleaned most of my useful info from the Beesource.com forums! The beekeepers on that site are awesome! Glad to see you here BillyBob...I linked over from beesource too. Anyone else here with a new handle? Michael Bush...are YOU here?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have kept bees for around 8 years. Number of hives fluctuates because I travel a lot and some years I am not around to work them as much. Right now I have about 80 hives. I have enough frames and boxes already built to expand to around 120 hives and I may make some splits if conditions are suited for it when I get all my hives home from pollination. We pollinate citrus, blueberries, eggplant, watermelon, cucumbers, and sometimes strawberries. I sell mostly extracted honey, and occassionally sell comb honey when good customers request it. I have raised some queens for my own use and would like to raise some commercially when I have more time to devote to it. I also sell nucs.


----------



## SilverFox (May 11, 2004)

Mike in Pa said:


> I'll post my experience ONCE I GET SOME! I need bees! I built a hive and have done a TON of research but can't start without bees.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for wild ones but a guy with bees down the road has a lot and most come from him. He didn't seem overly friendly but said he'd sell me some for 100.00 later. Too much for me ... besides I'm trying a Top-bar hive not modern and he "won't let me do that". Oh well, I'll wait til next year if I have to and do it alone.


Contact some of the bug extermators in your area and let them know that you're looking for bees, alot of companys won't touch established hives. But prepare to work if you get a call, they might be in walls, cealing, or who knows where, make sure that you don't get in over your head. Careful on the ones in walls, find out how far the homeowner wants to go, and let them know how far you want to go, repairs could cost you more than the bees are worth. If your a contractor, you could just add it to your bill. I always let people know that I just remove the bees and don't do repair work, and leave them to decide. I feel that $100.00 for some bees is a little much and you should be able to keep them with out the seller telling you how and in what to keep them. YOU BOUGHT THEM.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Mike in PA, why don't you just tell him you're gonna keep the bees in a langstroth hive and then actually install them in your top-bar hive. He'll never know. And if he does find out somehow, tell him the bees in the langstroth hive swarmed and you caught the swarm for your top-bar, then sold the langstroth to a friend who wanted to get started with beekeeping. what you do with your bees is up to you, not him. Besides, if he has a lot of bees, they're bound to swarm, and you can catch one of the swarms if you're lucky. then these bees are yours-free-and you can manage them however you'd like without stepping on anyone's toes.

justgojumpit


----------



## Mike in Pa (May 29, 2002)

I want to attempt to try this "organically". This guy is the county inspector. This is where it gets into the "let me" thing. I really don't even want him to know I have them! Really gets psses me off! He shouldn't be able to tell me how to run them unless they are directly affecting someone elses hive. It's not like I'm going to TRY to catch them a disease/pests. The way I understand it he has the "right" to burn my hive if it's infested. You'll hear about it in the news if it gets to that point ... I assure you. Maybe one of you nice folks can bail me out


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Mike in Pa said:


> I want to attempt to try this "organically". This guy is the county inspector. This is where it gets into the "let me" thing. I really don't even want him to know I have them! Really gets psses me off! He shouldn't be able to tell me how to run them unless they are directly affecting someone elses hive. It's not like I'm going to TRY to catch them a disease/pests. The way I understand it he has the "right" to burn my hive if it's infested. You'll hear about it in the news if it gets to that point ... I assure you. Maybe one of you nice folks can bail me out


In some areas, top bar hives are illegal, and all bee hives are to be inspected yearly. This is a matter of law, not of personal preferance.

I found the laws pertaining to my city on the city website under "animal control".

If you find another place to keep your bees, a farm, for instance, it is usual here to give the farmer a gallon of honey or so.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Mike, it sure sounds as if you have gotten off too a bad start with the bee inspector. You might want to rethink your approach, both to him and to beekeeping. Around here, I consider the local bee inspector to be my best resource as a beekeeper. He was indispensable to me when I first started with bees, helping me with everything from handling the bees to buying equipment to learning nectar flows, disease and pest control, extracting and bottling, selling, crop pollination, you name it. I haven't had time to experiment yet with top bar hives, but am I not correct in thinking that the bars are removable? If so, then they are legal here in Florida- it is only required that the bees be kept in a movable frame hive, doesn't necessarily have to be a Langstroth-type of hive.
Check to see what the law actually is in your state. But, please do yourself and the rest of the area beekeepers a favor- before you start up a hive- educate yourself so that you will understand, and then hopefully, be willing to comply with, the laws governing beekeeping. For instance, in my state, the bee inspector does not have the _right_ to burn hives infected with Foulbrood, he has the OBLIGATION to do so. If I learned that a local beekeeper had foulbrood and did not burn his hives I would be screaming for enforcement. That particular law was placed in effect not only to protect other beekeepers, but also the farmers who depend upon beekeepers for pollination services. Don't forget that your bees will be travelling up to 5 miles to forage, and so will all the other bees in the area. So concievably, a beekeeper as far away as 10 miles from you could be infected with pests and/or diseases from your bees.

Silver Fox offered good advice, you might also let your county extension service know that you are willing to collect swarms. Bees are swarming like crazy in our area this year- I am turning down most of the calls I get cause I am too busy, but I did pick up a really nice swarm Sunday night- it was in a bird bath pedestal in someone's backyard. I was reluctant to take the call but the woman was frantic, and she said that I could just take the birdbath rather than fool with transferring comb at her house. I wasn't going to charge her for the work since it was such an easy gig, but when she offered me $20 I took it for gas $$. If you lived near me I would have given you the swarm cause I don't need it right now. But, there should be plenty of them in your area too.

Good luck, hope you can find some bees and get started this year.


----------



## Mike in Pa (May 29, 2002)

Foulbrood will affect you (at least in this area) if you don't take measures against it ... period. Mites will too. 

I would destroy my bees but SCORCH my hive ... not BURN it if I had an infestation. I don't need a know-it-all inspector to tell me how to run my bees. I refuse the "his way or the highway" approach. I will use a top-bar and do it organically. I will have SOME mites regardless. 

I won't tolerate someone, anyone telling me you HAVE to do it this way, with these chems, period. There is more than one way to do everything. Granted, Langstroth is more productive and the modern way but I chose to use TBH's. And yes, TB's are removeable but very fragile when comb is attached ... no support like in frames. 

Keep in mind, when I say know-it-all inspector, that's the kind of personality he has and I can't work with someone like that. Believes there is no other way to do things. Sorry but there are. I've done copious amounts of research and visited 2 keepers. Obviously I don't know it all but enough to get started ... and very confident. I'll destroy them if necessary but no one else will. I'LL decide if it's necessary. I don't want someone with different views/values and prejudice against my ideas to be making that call.

Thanks for the input. Mike


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My experience consists of reading a few posts here and to chapter 5 in "Beekeeping for Dummies"  I am learning lots!


----------



## zathrus (May 12, 2004)

Hi Elizabeth,

I agree with your advice to Mike. Here in Iowa, when I took the beekeeping course through the County Extension Services office, one of the instructors was the State hive inspector. He is an experienced beekeeping, having been in the business for 15-20 years and has a real interest in getting new beekeepers started. He and the other 3 instructors gave us their HOME phone numbers and encouraged us to call if we had questions or needed help. As a new beekeeper, I and others that took the class have contacted him and the other instructors, and they have always been happy to help, and have been helpful! Yes, if the state inspector comes and we find an American Foul Brood infestation, he/we will have to burn my hive(s), but it won't be because he likes burning bees and destroying equipment. Just the opposite, it's because it will prevent others from getting infected and he cares about beekeeping and other beekeepers. Because there are hobbiests (like myself) and commercial beekeepers alike that do not know all the signs of infection, state inspectors are needed to catch infections before they spread to other hives if possible. AFB is just one example, there are other menaces out there as well. Not everyone can be expected to be an expert on all of them, that's why there are state/county inspectors.

(Dismounts soap box)

Sean Johnson



Elizabeth said:


> Mike, it sure sounds as if you have gotten off too a bad start with the bee inspector. You might want to rethink your approach, both to him and to beekeeping. Around here, I consider the local bee inspector to be my best resource as a beekeeper. He was indispensable to me when I first started with bees, helping me with everything from handling the bees to buying equipment to learning nectar flows, disease and pest control, extracting and bottling, selling, crop pollination, you name it. I haven't had time to experiment yet with top bar hives, but am I not correct in thinking that the bars are removable? If so, then they are legal here in Florida- it is only required that the bees be kept in a movable frame hive, doesn't necessarily have to be a Langstroth-type of hive.
> Check to see what the law actually is in your state. But, please do yourself and the rest of the area beekeepers a favor- before you start up a hive- educate yourself so that you will understand, and then hopefully, be willing to comply with, the laws governing beekeeping. For instance, in my state, the bee inspector does not have the _right_ to burn hives infected with Foulbrood, he has the OBLIGATION to do so. If I learned that a local beekeeper had foulbrood and did not burn his hives I would be screaming for enforcement. That particular law was placed in effect not only to protect other beekeepers, but also the farmers who depend upon beekeepers for pollination services. Don't forget that your bees will be travelling up to 5 miles to forage, and so will all the other bees in the area. So concievably, a beekeeper as far away as 10 miles from you could be infected with pests and/or diseases from your bees.
> 
> Silver Fox offered good advice, you might also let your county extension service know that you are willing to collect swarms. Bees are swarming like crazy in our area this year- I am turning down most of the calls I get cause I am too busy, but I did pick up a really nice swarm Sunday night- it was in a bird bath pedestal in someone's backyard. I was reluctant to take the call but the woman was frantic, and she said that I could just take the birdbath rather than fool with transferring comb at her house. I wasn't going to charge her for the work since it was such an easy gig, but when she offered me $20 I took it for gas $$. If you lived near me I would have given you the swarm cause I don't need it right now. But, there should be plenty of them in your area too.
> ...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Laws differ.

Here in Kansas, the beekeeper I learned from will medicate bees with foulbrood, scortch the hive boxes and burn the wax and frames.

Then, he requeens under the assumption that the old queen did not have any resistance to foulbrood to pass on to her offspring. He is an entomologist, and he says that American bees are beginning to be resistant to foulbrood.


----------



## Mike in Pa (May 29, 2002)

Terri, that is a theory I've heard too.

My point is that there is more than one way to run a hive, raise a bird, catch a fish, etc. I have people that haven't heard or don't believe in the technique I'm using and are prejudice against it (for whatever reason). I don't want someone that already has a bug up their posterior end to be making decisions like that for me. Not to mention, as I said, I'll deeply scorch the hive ... not "burn" it. That might not be an option in their eyes. 


TOO many times in chicken, pig or turkey raising and in gardening I have been told you "can't" do it that way ... or you're "looking for problems" trying it that way. Well I've done just fine.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Mike in Pa said:


> Keep in mind, when I say know-it-all inspector, that's the kind of personality he has and I can't work with someone like that. Believes there is no other way to do things.... I don't want someone with different views/values and prejudice against my ideas to be making that call.


Mike,

I'm a bit confused. Have you already met the bee inspector? I thought it was your neighbor beekeeper that's opposed to TBH's. 

I'm in PA too & we recently had a speaker from the Dept of Ag at the local beekeepers meeting. She works in the lab and told us that the procedure for foulbrood is to send a sample back to the lab. It is then cultured, bs there are several strains, some treatable with antibiotics. The only destroy if it is the bad strain, and I 'think' that scorching hive bodies is allowed, as long as thr frames are burned. She also mentioned the # of cases in the state and it was a very low number (but don't remember how many) 

Generally, the state bee folks that I've met are pretty open to alternative beekeeping. TBH's are legal in PA, since the frames are removable. From what I've heard, there are only a few inspectors for the entire state, so chances that you will ever see one are pretty low, unless you call them with a problem. FWIW, onw of the inspectors spoke at the PA Assn for Sustainalble Ag (PASA) conference. Penn State is also doing a lot of research on alternate mite treatments.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Mike in PA,

Based on what you write I don't care for what this guy is doing. On the other hand, I'm troubled by your attitude. You have no experience whatsoever but you talk about your techniques. Before I started experimenting I at least got a little experience (2 years) under my belt. 

Makes me think of the person in NE Ohio that tried bringing africanized bees to the area a few years ago because he wanted to experiment (fortunately they didn't overwinter). That man deserves to be beaten with an axe handle.... and if anyone thinks my attitude is too harsh, ask folks in the Southwest about africanized bees.

I also recognize that what I do in my apiary can impact others. I'd rather burn a hive (or even all of them) than be known as the jerk who infected hives in the area with something. Remember that your bees can travel up to a 5 mile diameter from your location as they forage. There is also the issue of swarms.

Many people have thousands or even tens of thousands of dollars invested in their apiaries. You don't seem to be particularly concerned about your impact on others.

As usual, just my 2 cents.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Pa (May 29, 2002)

The guy is on my neighbors property, not my neighbor.

AS I SAID, MIKE, I'LL CHECK AND I'LL SCORCH IF NECESSARY. DON'T JUDGE ME! Don't discredit me without knowing me. I'm not a know-it-all but do know a lot. 


"No experience whatsoever" ... depends on your opinion of "experience". 


ITALIANS ... not AFRICANIZED ... don't lump me in the same context as the other guy.

Swarms happen ... but if you manage your hive well it shouldn't swarm. If it does it does. I'mhoping to catch one of someone else's now as a matter of fact.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Mike in PA,

I'm only judging you based on what you yourself have written. You yourself proclaimed that you have no experience. I'll I was saying is that you would be doing better for yourself and your neighbors to get the basics of handling down before experimenting. 

_I'll post my experience ONCE I GET SOME! I need bees! I built a hive and have done a TON of research but can't start without bees._

_AS I SAID, MIKE, I'LL CHECK AND I'LL SCORCH IF NECESSARY. DON'T JUDGE ME! Don't discredit me without knowing me. I'm not a know-it-all but do know a lot. _ 


Why would anyone expect you to make an informed decision as to what steps need to be taken under certain circumstances such as infestation or disease? How would you even know the difference between one problem and another? From a book or your research?

Rather than gettting defensive you might consider stepping back and examining your circumstances a little more logically. You didn't even know enough to arrange to get bees in the spring. That speaks volumes about your experience and knowledge of keeping bees. This isn't meant to put you down. I'm writing in the hope that you will reconsider how you are approaching beekeeping so that you are more successful and not placing others at risk.

I'm not telling you experimenting is inherently bad. You do need to build on some sort of base. Maybe this makes sense to you and maybe it doesn't.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Pa (May 29, 2002)

The initial post was a sort of tongue-in-cheek lead in ... I obviously don't have SIRECT experience with my own bees but as I said I've visited 2 while working hives ... I could possibly tell you more about bees and their needs and habits than you know (don't know) from extensive research and I've talked one on one for hours with a master beekeeper ... my FIL.

Bottom Line: Don't tell me I don't care about adjacent beekeepers or the wild population. NOTHING suggests this. 

The part that really gets me is "not getting bees early enough" and how this shows ignorance on my part. I HAD SOMEONE LINED UP ... missed the date. Was ready in Feb ... didn't get the order in time... Work and out-of-town travel happens! Planned to catch a swarm ... again WORK and a busy schedule happens and time is not on my side. Will keep trying. 

Believe me ... if I put BEEKEEPING above God, family and profession ... I'd have a thriving population and many hives right now.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok Mike, you're the expert and know it all based on your extensive research and one-on-one conversations with your FIL. 

I wish you all the luck in the world and consider further discussion in this regard pointless.

Mike


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

Time to talk about me a little bit.  After all it is my second favorite subject next to my bees.

I have been keeping bees for about 6 years and have 70 hives now. I am the secretary and treasurer of the stateline beekeepers association. I have taken Sue Cobeys queen rearing course and love to raise queens now. I sell most of my honey out the front door and at a few health food stores. It is a very addictive hobby and the passion for it grows with people. The books that are out there do not teach you how to be a beekeeper. They teach you what the industry wants you to know about the basics. The best teacher I have ever had was the bees themselfs. Bees teach you how to be a beekeeper. The truly amazing thing is that every year I learn to try something different and it all works but to different levels.


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

This is year # 2 for me and beekeeping. I've been doing intensive reading and studying since 1997 and took the plunge last year after getting other animals set up on the homestead.

I started with a 3# pkg of bees which swarmed within 2 months. Capture that swarm and hived it. Had another beekeeper let me capture one of his swarms late summer. Went into last winter with 3 hives. The late summer swarm hive didn't survive the winter. 

I have not used any chemicals on my hives and do not see any evidence of any type of mites (yet).

Are there pictures of these top bar hives?? I can't wrap my brain around what you're talking about.

I've registered my hives with the state (IL) the last two year but yet to get a registration number. Our area doesn't have an inspector but I wish we did.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

to mullers lane farm

we have a inspector for our area. I am just north of you. His name is Lynne Osborn from Freeport IL

If you have registered your hives he will be by to visit but you will not know when he is coming.

His e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for his email! Now maybe I can get an answer why I have not heard back from the state about my registration number!

Rainesridge - how far north of me are you??


----------



## SilverFox (May 11, 2004)

Look for the topbarguy on the web or go to www.beesource.com and check out his forum.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I am north of lake summerset about 2 miles. I get down to your area about once a month. If you need any help let me know.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We currently have 13 hives on the place. We used to live in Wellington Utah, where my DH ran 500 hives. Bees are his passion!! (Well, next to me that is.  )

One of the best ways to learn the honey business is to enter your honey in the county/state fairs. Our honey always comes in second place, right behind the bee inspector's honey. One day we're gonna make first place although we'll probably have to wait for the inspector to kick the bucket first.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Mike in Pa said:


> I want to attempt to try this "organically". This guy is the county inspector. This is where it gets into the "let me" thing. I really don't even want him to know I have them! Really gets psses me off! He shouldn't be able to tell me how to run them unless they are directly affecting someone elses hive. It's not like I'm going to TRY to catch them a disease/pests. The way I understand it he has the "right" to burn my hive if it's infested. You'll hear about it in the news if it gets to that point ... I assure you. Maybe one of you nice folks can bail me out


I am an organic beekeeper and small farmer in Iowa. I will NOT be able to bail you out on this one.

Of all people, organic beekeepers should be most concerned about bee diseases because we are most at risk, and have the fewest options to control mites, nosema, and so on. So I was sorry to see your attitude about the destruction that your learning curve could cause, and your misunderstanding about the "common" nature of beekeeping. There is almost no way that your practices will not affect neighboring bees, within 3 miles, and even further, through a generation of bee contacts. And wild bees, if any are there.

We (in Iowa) also have the right for the inspector to burn hives, though it rarely happens, and it is an unhappy thought. But the point of it is, to protect others. Because your practices can harm others that you cannot see.

How about finding an-all natural beekeeper through your state association or university, and spending some time with him or her to learn best practices and some disease control. Then the state inspector will not need to threaten you. My bees have passed inspection every time, so it can be done. Good luck. Mark.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I, too, am not an advocate of preventative medication. What worries me is that mites and bacteria causing the problems in hives will become resistant to our medications if we use them as a preventative measure. that being said, i will use apistan strips in the winter only, as during this time i cannot check up on my hives due to the cold, but i will not use them during spring buildup unless conditions warrant. they will go in during my last inspection and come out again during my first inspection of the new season. any other medications will be used only as needed. also, if i see any mites during warmer months, i will use food grade mineral oil soaked into paper towels, hung between a few frames, to solve the problem before i try apistan.

just my 2 cents

justgojumpit


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Here are a couple of quick reminders for those considering the use of Apistan strips:

1. If it is too cold to inspect your hives then I am guessing the daytime temps are below 50 deg F. Apistan is NOT effective unless the daytime temps exceed 50 deg F.

2. Not sure what the time frame is between your last fall inspection and your first spring inspection, but remember- the Apistan strips must stay in for a minimum of 42 days and must be removed no later than 56 days. 

It is the _misuse_ of the strips that are the leading cause of resistance rather than their use as a prophylactic. I know that some of the advice offered here sounds harsh and judgemental, but remember that ultimately, what you do in your beeyard can have far-reaching implications for the rest of us, and since some of us derive all or part of our livelihood from bees we can get a little prickly on the subject- no offense meant.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Elizabeth, thanks for the heads up. I didn't know about the temps needed for apistan to work. I guess i will use them in early spring then, and remove then after seven weeks. i'm glad we all have a place to discuss such things, so we can be sure to keep our bees healthy and to keep from harming others' apiaries.

justgojumpit


----------



## Kansas Beeman (Jun 27, 2004)

I have been beekeeping for 27 years as a commercial operator in flat ole Kansas. Still the little critters amaze me. When I finally go to the old folks home they will have to put a hive out my window in order for me to stay. Have been active in the Kansas honey producers for about as long. I enjoy talking to beekeepers new and experienced. Jim.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Another Kansan!  

I am just west of the Kansas City, Kansas area. I bought 2 packages this spring, and the rain and the long blooming period has really started my hives out well. I was able to split both hives. 

I heard that some hives are just starting to produce excess honey because they had to spend so much time inside due to the rain, but my girls were able to get out quite a bit. I MIGHT even have a little honey to sell! I have a super on one of the hives, and I intend to get a super on another hive in a week or so.


Personally, I think that the clover is going to bloom until the goldenrod takes over in the fall. The yellow sweet clover has almost quit, but the white sweet clover is in full bloom, as is the Dutch clover in people lawns.


----------

